# Why is ‘Swiss’ so much higher than ‘science’?



## MrInsensitive (Nov 25, 2020)

I want bulk (10g). My old army buddy and I are splitting the cost. But all the raws I’ve found are super questionable. Like, too good to be true. But then I’m starting to question my own source. Swiss is almost double the cost of science.. why? How is this even a competition unless the after mentioned one, is JUNK!... ugh.. what do I do here boys? Pay for what you get? Or stick to what’s worked in the past? But how would I know Any different if I’ve only ever used science?


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 25, 2020)

I used science before I became 'enlightened'. Still have some sitting around and use occasionally. I believe it to be fine.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 25, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> I used science before I became 'enlightened'. Still have some sitting around and use occasionally. I believe it to be fine.



please share your knowledge brother. Enlighten me.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 25, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> please share your knowledge brother. Enlighten me.



Meaning there's way better options than SARMs ;^ )


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 26, 2020)

Haha well of course my dude! I agree 1000%. However, when I cruise, I like to stack a bunch of those together.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 27, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Meaning there's way better options than SARMs ;^ )


Hey dragon, is there any pro-hormones you’ve found to work great? I’ve been doing a lot of research on exogenous IGF1. What’s your take?


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 30, 2020)

No knowledge...sorry.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 30, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> Hey dragon, is there any pro-hormones you’ve found to work great? I’ve been doing a lot of research on exogenous IGF1. What’s your take?



I did a bunch of research on growth hormone and found a lot of people saying that the good quality hgh will raise igf1 levels also. Is that something you have come across while looking into igf1?

I've done bloodwork on a few different brands /sources of hgh and found elevated igf1 to definitely be associated with a few.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 30, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I did a bunch of research on growth hormone and found a lot of people saying that the good quality hgh will raise igf1 levels also. Is that something you have come across while looking into igf1?
> 
> I've done bloodwork on a few different brands /sources of hgh and found elevated igf1 to definitely be associated with a few.



yes sir. That’s why most don’t consider mk677 an actual SARM being as that, it isn’t so selective. It absolutely effects igf1. I’ve also learned from all the analytical data, that even long term use of ibutamoren doesn’t cause a deficiency or even a rebound per say. Levels just simply go back to normal at cessation.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 30, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> yes sir. That’s why most don’t consider mk677 an actual SARM being as that, it isn’t so selective. It absolutely effects igf1. I’ve also learned from all the analytical data, that even long term use of ibutamoren doesn’t cause a deficiency or even a rebound per say. Levels just simply go back to normal at cessation.



Ok, I don't know anything about those, will have to do some reading. Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 30, 2020)

if you are referring to 'bio', then I can only say the cardarine I've bought from 'science' in the past was definitely legit. I've heard from others that I trust, who use SARMs because they're scared of the "dark side", tell me that their Ostarine is strong compared to other places they've bought it from.

I don't know about Swiss, or your source. However I remember at one time I was looking to buy about 50g-100g of cardarine raws from over seas, just because I really dig what cardarine does to insulin sensitivity and lipids, and the price per gram worked out to be ~16% of what you pay getting it from 'Science'. I never bought anything from this alternative over seas source, so I can't attest to the legitimacy of the product. I can only comment that sometimes the only way you find out if something is too good to be true is to roll the dice and find out first hand for yourself.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 30, 2020)

You’re right man. It’s just a roll of the die. It was aasraw btw. 
but just because I’m too chicken shit, I went with science again. They’ve always been good to me as far as I can tell. I’ve never had anything else tho.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 30, 2020)

I've seen aasraw around, but I don't know anyone that has actually bought from them. I'm willing to bet that most raws out of China are probably legit. The turn off for me, and others, is the fact that vendors like aasraw seem so thirsty and aggressive with putting themselves out there.

For the right price I'd give china a try for something like SARMs, or mk677 or cardarine. Not like those are illegal here or anything.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 1, 2020)

I know man. That’s what I’m saying. Emily is still emailing me. Lol. Dude, all In all after shipping it was going to be $360. I think. And I got a Black Friday discount over at science that took 25% off my order. I got 10g of the mk677 and that gave me a bulk price too. I think everything after taxes and Bitcoin fees was like $350. So really what did I lose? Ya kno.. It just felt safe. 
which just an FYI I bet you if I’d have wrote her back and told her in response to her “is some other company competing with our prices?” She/he/it/them would have likely cut me some slack but who’s to say they wouldn’t cut my stuff with flour or something. I dunno man. Maybes there’s better raw sources too.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 14, 2021)

Science.bio and Swiss Chems are both legit


----------

